# West African cichlids



## hellocichlid

Does anyone recommend getting a West African cichlid species? How needy are they? :fish:


----------



## Narwhal72

I don't think they are very needy. Many are quite easy to keep. There are many different varieties to choose from. Although you may have to do some hunting to find them as many species are not common in stores.

I am currently keeping several Lake Barombi Mbo species and Nannochromis parilus.

Many species are quite adaptable. I would recommend Pelvicachromis taeniatus as a good one to start with. A little more colorful than the common krib but very easy to keep and breed if you are interested.

Andy


----------



## hellocichlid

Thank you for the advice! What are the Lake Barombi Mbo species and Nannochromis parilus species like?


----------



## Narwhal72

Lake Barombi Mbo has a number of different mouthbrooding and substrate spawning cichlids. Some interesting ones are Myaka Myaka, Sarotherodon linneli, Stomatopeia pindu and Coptodon bakossorium. They aren't as colorful as many other cichlids but have really interesting behaviour and body shapes.

Nannochromis are small riverine cichlids that are pretty colorful and have neat torpedo shaped bodies.


----------



## Bd79

Narwhal72 said:


> I don't think they are very needy. Many are quite easy to keep. There are many different varieties to choose from. Although you may have to do some hunting to find them as many species are not common in stores.
> 
> I am currently keeping several Lake Barombi Mbo species and Nannochromis parilus.
> 
> Many species are quite adaptable. I would recommend Pelvicachromis taeniatus as a good one to start with. A little more colorful than the common krib but very easy to keep and breed if you are interested.
> 
> Andy


I concur on the P. taeniatus. Another good west African starter cichlid is the Anomalochromis thomasi.


----------



## james1983

I personally like Steatocranus casuarius, I have a group of 6 that are still tolerating each other in a 40 breeder tank.


----------



## hellocichlid

Thanks everyone! <3


----------



## FunkyFish

Narwhal72 said:


> I don't think they are very needy. Many are quite easy to keep. There are many different varieties to choose from. Although you may have to do some hunting to find them as many species are not common in stores.
> 
> I am currently keeping several Lake Barombi Mbo species and Nannochromis parilus.
> 
> Many species are quite adaptable. I would recommend Pelvicachromis taeniatus as a good one to start with. A little more colorful than the common krib but very easy to keep and breed if you are interested.
> 
> Andy


Have you bred the nannochromis? I was looking at those awhile ago, but everything I read said they needed water in the very acidic and pretty close to pure range to successfully breed, so I passed.


----------



## FireHorn123

Guys check out my krib pair on this forum


----------

